# radio problems



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jf7827 said:


> I have a 2012 LS with about 300 miles on it. Today I started my car to find the radio to turn on for a second or two, then freeze up. None of the buttons on the unit worked, the volume on the steering wheel worked, but no sound. Even the blue tooth didn't work. Turned the car off 2x before it started working as normal. A call into the dealer has not been returned. Anyone else have this issue?


I believe we had another member have this happen to him, and got the radio unit changed. Take it to the dealer.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

i've had my radio unit not pick up FM. it was just static. XM and AM worked fine. I had to restart the car to get it to kick back in. quite odd...


----------



## jf7827 (Oct 24, 2011)

didn't happen at all this weekend. wonder if it was the cold (Cleveland, OH), or maybe even the phone I have synced... Dealer was still looking into it.


----------

